# Datacard SP 35 PLUS - error mesage



## Rajalino (Jun 3, 2011)

I have 02 printers installed on the same computer Datacard: 35PLUS SP and SP35. Sometimes when I am printing on colored cards SP35 PLUS it does not print the full card. The error message appears: "Finished time time processing of this card-DR0918".
I'm using Windows 7 / 64bit.
In SP 35 PLUS use the driver version 10.0.171 / Firmware 32.39.
In SP35 use the driver version 10.0.171 / Firmware 24.49.

Oddly this problem only occurs in SP35PLUS!

I've tried cleaning the print spool without success. The only way to solve this problem is to install the printer driver again.

When used the XP did not have that problem, using the same 02 printers

Someone can tell me why this error message?


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

Check that the SP35 Plus driver is totally compatible with Windows 7.
Check their website for a newer driver.

Alternatively, If possible, use the SP35 driver for both printers.


----------



## Rajalino (Jun 3, 2011)

pip22 said:


> Check that the SP35 Plus driver is totally compatible with Windows 7.
> Check their website for a newer driver.
> 
> Alternatively, If possible, use the SP35 driver for both printers.


pip22, Thank you! The drives are fully compatible with Windows 7 - downloaded the driver directly from the manufacturer's website and the printers are the latest version. I used the same driver for both printers too.
But the problem remains...


----------



## TulsaBiz (Aug 15, 2011)

Both printers use the same driver. I would Update the firmware on both printers. It is the same easy to use installer for both and then reinstall, install the SP35 Plus printer first. 
You can download the firmware quick and easy here:
Support | TulsaBiz.net


----------



## bandibandi1234 (Jan 24, 2012)

hey, I try to print on cards a logo which is in png format, but they comes nothing out if I convert it in jpeg, it´s fuzzy.. what should I do?pls help me, thx


----------



## Rajalino (Jun 3, 2011)

bandibandi1234 said:


> hey, I try to print on cards a logo which is in png format, but they comes nothing out if I convert it in jpeg, it´s fuzzy.. what should I do?pls help me, thx


Png images may have problems viewing certain programs. Using jpg check the resolution of your image (better printing with resolution up to 300dpi). Also try to convert any layout in a single image, saving to jpg.


----------

